# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Magic - женская кавер-группа на всё! (Москва)

## Guitaristka

Свадьба, корпоратив, юбилей, праздничные мероприятия, день рождения!
Московская женская кавер-группа Magic (Мэджик) - популярные хиты на русском и английском языках! Живая музыка, плэй-джей с ноутбуком! Все стили и жанры! На любую аудиторию! Варианты работы - живьем (5 чел.), под фонограмму, концертный номер (3-5чел.) 

Предлагаем сотрудничество с московской кавер-группой MAGIC!!!
Работаем везде и всегда: фестивали, клубы, частные и корпоративные вечеринки, и другие любые концертные мероприятия. Вы имеете право пригласить профессиональный концертный коллектив «Мэджик» на клубные, тематические, корпоративные, выездные и любые масштабные выступления!
.. Анна Шевчёнок - вокал
.. Наталья Терехова - гитара, бэк-вокал
.. Наталья Малишевская - бас-гитара, бэк-вокал
.. Дарья Машина (Эльвира Горбачева) - клавиши, вокал
.. Олег Колесников - барабаны

Сайт группы:
http://www.magic.su/ 
Вконтакте http://vk.com/magicband

----------


## Guitaristka

Женская московская кавер-группа Magic - "живые музыканты живьем" 01.01.2013

Живая музыка, танцевальная музыка, музыка на свадьбу, музыканты на корпоратив,  музыкальная программа на новый год, музыканты на праздник!
Состав:
Анна Шевчёнок - вокал
Наталья Терехова - гитара, бэк-вокал
Эльвира Горбачева - клавиши, вокал
Наталья Малишевская - бас-гитара, бэк-вокал
Ярослав Андреев - барабаны                                             
Toras Home Video 01.01.2013

----------


## Moskva3

Молодцы!

----------

